
Show HN: Stargate – An open source API framework for data - dwettlaufer
https://stargate.io/2020/09/14/init-stargate.html
======
xgenecloud
Cool, congrats on this release.

Any advantages of having Cassandra as underlying db ? An example docker-
compose would help to try it out quickly.

We[1] are in similar space but mostly for SQL databases. With automatic APIs
we do provide GUI for schema management.

[https://github.com/xgenecloud/xgenecloud](https://github.com/xgenecloud/xgenecloud)

~~~
dwettlaufer
Thanks!

The reason for Cassandra is the normal reasons someone would turn to
Cassandra, fault tolerance, scalability, high write throughput. It's a
powerful database we really like but can get a bad rap at times so with
Stargate we wanted to make it easier for developers to get their data in and
out with their preferred interface. Although we have left it open to extension
so if Cassandra isn't your cup of tea we welcome PRs to add new persistence
backends.

Example docker-compose and helm charts are definitely in the works! Stay tuned
and we should have those out soon.

Oh that looks cool! I'm digging the UI. Thanks for sharing, I'll have to try
that out later and maybe we can learn some things from each other.

~~~
xgenecloud
Cool, feel free to reach out. Happy to 've a chat.

------
ianmobbs
This is very cool, and I really look forward to the future of the project.
Have you thought about formalizing your API spec as an RFC? I generally think
that the future of data is to allow complete access to all of your data on
user programmatically, and this looks like an amazing tool that would help
organizations accomplish exactly that. For example, a user story could be "I
want to access then delete all of my comments on Facebook", or "I want to
build an application that lets users view their data on Facebook as if it were
an Excel spreadsheet".

------
js4ever
I love the name! It's pretty similar to one of my projects: Cloudgate a fast
multi-threaded web application server and API gateway for Node.js

[https://github.com/elestio/cloudgate](https://github.com/elestio/cloudgate)

------
ampdepolymerase
So this is Hasura for Cassandra?

~~~
csplinter
Similar, both are an API layer on top of the database, though Stargate is not
strictly bound to GraphQL.

------
judge2020
[https://xkcd.com/927/](https://xkcd.com/927/)

------
mdaniel
It's a pet peeve of mine when people use real domains in example email
addresses:
[https://github.com/stargate/docs/blob/v0.1.0/modules/develop...](https://github.com/stargate/docs/blob/v0.1.0/modules/developers-
guide/examples/stargate-rest-api.postman_collection.json#L194)

Please do consider using ".example" which was designed for that purpose, or
"example.com" if the former is too jarring:
[https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2606#page-2](https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2606#page-2)

